# SA to UK on a UK Passport



## mullet (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a UK citizen who has lived in SA for many years. I have dual citizenship [both SA & UK] and I also have my green ID book.
My question is that I am going back to the UK for a 3 week holiday this year, being a UK citizen/passport holder, can I leave SA and return back to SA on my UK passport or do I have travel on both passports?
I have queried this with both Home Affairs and various travel agents and everyone has said that I will be fine to travel on just my UK passport but other parties have told me that I will need to travel on both?????
I did a similar trip 4 years ago and did it all on my UK passport.
I do not want any issues when coming back into SA after the holiday, hence my question to you all.
Can anyone offer any sound reliable advice?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, I can, however first answer me - do you have a green ID booklet or a green South African passport?


----------



## mullet (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a green ID book.
I used to have the green SA passport but it expired some years ago,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Without an SA passport, you'll have to travel on the UK passport. You can apply for an SA passport - they come in record times now - even as little as 4 days.

To leave South Africa for the UK, you'll need a visa if you use your SA passport. To enter the UK, the same, etc. Use your UK passport. You are welcome to carry both and show your SA passport on entry, but they may ask why you never left on it.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> Without an SA passport, you'll have to travel on the UK passport. You can apply for an SA passport - they come in record times now - even as little as 4 days.
> 
> To leave South Africa for the UK, you'll need a visa if you use your SA passport. To enter the UK, the same, etc. Use your UK passport. You are welcome to carry both and show your SA passport on entry, but they may ask why you never left on it.


Not sure if this is relevant but when I travel with my daughter to Sweden, she has to leave and return to SA on her SA passport and must enter and leave Sweden on her Swedish passport. The Swedish embassy explained that as my daughter is a Swedish citizen it is illegal for them to issue a Swedish/Schengen visa to her (which she would need if she entered Sweden on her SA passport).


----------



## mullet (Jan 29, 2013)

So, is it safe to assume that I can leave SA and enter UK on my UK passport and then re enter SA on my UK passport being a SA citizen with a green SA ID book?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not sure you can enter on an ID book. Let me check today and get back to you.


----------



## mullet (Jan 29, 2013)

I do not want to enter SA on my green ID book, I want to enter SA on my UK passport.
In short, I want to do the whole trip from SA to UK and back on my UK passport.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

If you have a SA passport, you have to enter and leave SA on the SA passport.

You enter the UK on your British passport, all your information should be on the data base of HA.


----------



## mullet (Jan 29, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but what is HA?? OOOOOps sorry "Home Affairs".


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You cannot enter on an ID book. I thought I was sure, but now I am again and it's confirmed. 

Please also bear in mind that shortly SA will not use green ID booklets and change to cards.


----------



## mullet (Jan 29, 2013)

I do not want to come into SA on my ID book, I want to come in on my UK passport.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

mullet said:


> I do not want to come into SA on my ID book, I want to come in on my UK passport.


You have to enter and leave SA on your SA passport.
Your UK passport can be used everywhere else.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

overnment recently repealed section 9 of the South African Citizenship Act of 1995, which regulated the use of the citizenship or nationality of another country by a major South African who has dual citizenship.

In essence, the act repealed the provision which allowed the Minister of Home Affairs to deprive a citizen of his or her citizenship for having used the citizenship of a foreign country. Consequently, the previous requirement for exemptions or letters of permission from the Minister to make use of a foreign passport has now been terminated. The issue of deprivation of citizenship was inconsistent with the Constitutional right to citizenship.

In terms of the South African Citizenship Amendment Act of 2004 which came into effect on 15 September 2004, it is now an offence for a major South African citizen to enter the Republic or depart making use of the passport of another country.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.southafrica-newyork.net/homeaffairs/dualcitinfo.htm


----------



## mullet (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you very much for your help and info on this issue.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Mullet

i have dual citizenship, went in and out 4 times last year and 4 times the year before on my uk passport. Not at any time did they say anything. yr sa id says at the top sa burger/citizen, and they will pick you up on the system. dont worry.


----------



## eleanore.sauls (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry for interrupting this post, but is it possible to apply for a South African passport in UK of other European countries, if it is about to expire or can you only do it within South Africa???

As this is my case...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

eleanore.sauls said:


> Sorry for interrupting this post, but is it possible to apply for a South African passport in UK of other European countries, if it is about to expire or can you only do it within South Africa???
> 
> As this is my case...


You can renew your passport in the UK


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Johanna said:


> You can renew your passport in the UK


Johanna is completely right - you can do it from the UK. My sister-in-law recently did it from South Korea, it took more time but she got her new passport in the end.


----------

